# And this weeks winner is:



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Shortdrift

At 55 pounds 10 ounces










This brute made Rons PB flathead










This big flathead ate a snack sized goldfish Friday night and provided a thrilling fight under the full moon.

His fish edged out Mmagis who landed a 55 pound flathead on Saturday night.










At our new spot Mmagis and Justcrazy partnered up for this 55 and also a 28 and 38 pound flathead.










Both nights were beautiful weather and being out with good friends that caught fish made the trip even better.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

WTG guys!
Congrats Ron on your personal best flathead!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the real winner was Woody.  Not only did he get to lick some fish, but he had some fine accommodations.  I won't share my sleeping bag and pillow with many critters, but he makes a fine flathead partner. Now if Rob would just train him to bark at a clicker, I may have to adopt (or steal) him.


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

congrats on the very very very nice catches,those are some big flatties. p.s.....where did you guys fish at that night?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow, congrats on the nice fish guys! Special congrats to Shortdrift on a new PB! :B


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

great fish guys...wow congrats


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

way to go ron on a new pb flattie great mesh of fish you guys caught, truly congrats to all


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> I think the real winner was Woody.  Not only did he get to lick some fish, but he had some fine accommodations.  I won't share my sleeping bag and pillow with many critters, but he makes a fine flathead partner. Now if Rob would just train him to bark at a clicker, I may have to adopt (or steal) him.



How big is that one.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Great fish guys! that would be pretty wild to hook up with a big brute like that.


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

Wow, those are some big fish. Nice job!


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

Are those Holes in the tail. I was so busy looking at how big the fish is i didnt see the Dog licking it. LOL


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Woody finally got to do his thing  

Here he is checking out the catch









Tounge Lick'n Good









That should give him a temporary :B fix!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats guys on the real nice fish,and congrats SD on your pb!!!!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey guys I had a great time again. The smell of dirty water, smelly bait, and slimmy monster fish sure beats thats of work and house refinishing. My fishing equipment felt lost sitting in the garage for so long, but those rods still fit my hands better than the paintbrushes.

It was a great night that started off with Mikes big fish and ended early in the am with the little one I caught "Not so Mello Yellow". That spot must be full of angry fish because they all seemed to fight bigger than they were. I can't wait for the next trip!

As for Woody, he loved all the attention and will be back asap!

See you soon,
Rob


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice cats u have there. great catch


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

all i can say is   
i've had it.now that other "things" are out of my way(i hope)i'm getting the rigs ready for some final round fishing.
who's going next weekend?

btw,nice job guys,and congrats ron,on a beauty


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

We voted you out at breakfast on Sunday.  All of us agreed that you spend too much time awake and eliminate the thrill of us waking up and trying to get our boots or shoes on when the alarm goes off, thus providing us with too much sleep so we remain awake when we get home on Sunday afternoon. 
However, you can come along as long as you promise to sit at a minimum of 200 feet away with your shoes off.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Could you pease say vaugeley what water they were caught in. thank you. great fish`


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

They were caught with a hook in there mouth and came out of the water! Can't get more honest than that  

Rob


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

I did ask very politely for a vauge location. I know most people do not want to give up there hot spot. I'm not one to ask for a secrect spot. As i been a bass tournament bass fisherman for 9 years. And know not ask for details. I was was just looking for a general lake or river. You guys do know how to catch some incredible fish.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Went this eve. for about 3 hours at mosquiteo lake with my 11 year old son we got 1 flathead 3.7 pounds. Not all that big ,but thats are personal best. We use nothing but live bait.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Very, VERY nice going guys, congrats to you all!! :B


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you very much.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

JUSTCRAZY said:


> They were caught with a hook in there mouth and came out of the water! Can't get more honest than that
> 
> Rob


 9-13-2006 That is more of a polite way to anser. Than a hook in the mouth.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Zcat I am not sure exactly what you were saying in that last post, but I can tell it was directed at me so here goes for all to see.
Yea, maybe it was a litte bit on the smart... side of things but that was my mood at the time. So I will explain a little about my perspective. 

I enjoy looking on this fishing site and I have met some great people thru it, but I am very tight lipped about what I do when it comes to hunting and fishing. So you will never find me, or a majority of the other flatheaders on here talking about where to fish. All of the people on here that like to talk about there spots/lakes/rivers all end up with a lot of company. Then they are the first ones to complain when someone is taking their spot. If it were up to me, I (along with my group of friends) would be the only people on a any given lake. But they are public lakes and that is not going to happen. 
If you take a look back in the posts from this past summer, almost every post with a large fish pictured ends with the same questions. Where did you catch that fish? I have no idea who most of these people are nor do I know you so I am not willing to tell anyone what lake fish are coming from. Those who did tell there lake ended up having a lot more company then they had ever seen before. A good spot is VERY hard to find and needs no extra pressure. 
All it takes is someone saying what lake fish are coming from and then a little bit of spying on the person as they make there way to a spot and then it is ruined. Take a look at Piedmont saugeye madness or people driving from all over to hit maumee river or Pike island. All of those places used to be small venues and local hotspots at best, now in the day of the internet spreading the word they are madhouses that have pushed out the very people who used to enjoy the spots. Fishing for me is supposed to be relaxing, enjoyable, and away from the madness of people. Each year I hunt and fish less because spots I once loved to visit have been ruined, polluted and overrun due in large part to internet sites. 

They are a neat places to visit, meet people, exchange ideas and knowledge, but all it takes is a few places being mentioned and your favorite place to go becomes everyones favorite place to go. So I tend to be tight lipped.

Just my point of view
Rob


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Well spoken Rob! and yes, the flathead guys are probably more tight lipped then any other group I fish with and i fish with plenty of smallie guys, largemouth guys, fly guys etc.

Im sure i could answer the post by saying, a public lake within Ohio and narrow it down to about 50 spots, after that, it takes years of knowledge to learn spots like where these fish came from. Those who "earned" those spots with 20 or more years of scouting and trying different spots are not about to just give someone the keys to the castle when those folks have not "Earned" the right to know about those oh so few spots that produce trophy fish. 

Last years discussions about Aberdeen about made me sick to my stomach, a small spot that holds about 5 anglers and for many many years a handful of folks frequented this place but last year after all the posts on here, there were several 30 people days crowded into 30 feet of shoreline, it certainly ruined the 3 hr drive to get there before sunup. 

I can tell you this falls' discussion about the smallie fishing on the Little Miami river will certainly haunt those who posted daily about 18" smallies this upcoming year when 2 things happen, 1st, those nice fish will be gone and 2ndly all those quiet access points will be filled with lurkers and trollers who do nothing but look for those types of posts to get a free easy ride to some great fishing. Every year newcomers come on here and love to see there names on the board and just keep posting about small steelhead tribs, small smallie waters and everything else under the sun, I quit sending PM to folks telling them politely to be very careful about what you post but they just keep coming. Many of my favorite spots have been blasted day after day for the whole world to see and those folks just dont get it.....never will I imagine.

Sorry for the rant but if this site has say 1000 registered members, I bet there are 10'000 folks who read these posts, I know I have a dozen friends who all send me emails saying" did you see what so and so said, Im headed there this weekend" and they dont even belong to the board. Oh crap, there i go again, sorry for the long winded thread but it needed to be said, if you want to publicly ask such questions, they are best asked behind closed doors (IE in a Personal Message), I bet you would be amazed how many folks will help point you in the right direction when you use discretion and Im not knocking you because you asked very politely, but on the open forum, you wont get an answer.
Feel free to bash me in a PM, Im all ears...
Salmonid


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Excellent posts guys! I try to be tight lipped for the most part about where I catch my flatties. The only holes I openly talk about are the already overrun holes every knows about. The good holes, you almost have to keep to yourself just so even friends don't let it slip. I have seen several spots over the last year that were rarely ever fished by anyone get hammered all because someone talked about it on the net. They don't get hammered by the ones who talk about them either


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be honest w/ you, I feel like I give too much info & I dont catch trophy cats like Justcrazy & Robby, Magis, etc.... I think if I were them, I would crops my pics more & be more tightlipped. I dont think I've ever onced asked Magis or Robby for their locations, but I tell you what, you can really learn alot by their posts and info. Time, Time, Time, Time... It takes time.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i couldnt agree with you guys more , giving specifics as to where you fish and locations is a definite no-no. ive seen many good smallmouth and saugeye areas that were secluded and pretty much untouched area that have been literally overrun with "fishermen" who heard from so and so who heard from so and so that they were biting. then with these "fishermen" comes all of their busch beer cans and balls of line and trash all over the banks !!! almost all of these HOT SPOTS are now the dead sea (you are lucky to catch a fish or two there now) from these "fishermen keeeping EVERYTHING they catch and fishing these spots to death. so i understand totally the tight lipped attitude !!! 

also be careful who you THINK your friends are because as soon as you have a arguement you will have 5 more guys fishing your hotspots because they deliberately tell people where you fish. i KNOW it happened to me, i cant even fish one of my favorite flathead holes anymore because there is ALWAYS someone there every saturday night that i try to fish there !!! yeah ive got other holes but this spot consistently produces nice channels and flatties for me, even when other places arent producing for me.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks,all very good reasons . I will not ask, where caught, in the future.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

fishing licence sales are actually down soo there are less people fishing now then in past years...((You could possibly be so tightlipped that others lose interest and yes you may end up being less people on the lakes but they won't be able to afford to stock the lakes or why bother if the next generation isn't interested...If that is the case the quality of fishing will just fall) <<<just a possibility))...I am sure someone along the way helped you with fishing whether it was family, friend or just a random fisherman...and if they wouldn't of you lost interest and wouldn't be enjoying the good times that you are now... I myself have invested the majority of the last 4 years of my life fishing but have never been soo selfish to deny someone help... If you don't want to post some specific spot use that neat little PM feature and help the guy out...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe most of the secretive comments have been made by individuals that primarily pursue trophy sized flathead catfish. I also know that these individuals release every flathead they catch so they may enjoy catching it again at a later date when it has increased in size. All these fishermen and fisherwomen have more than paid their dues in locating high potential area's which would be quickly "fished out" of those trophy fish if the location was publicized. Keep in mind that these trophy fish come from inland lakes that can only support so many of these very large fish which don't get that big overnite. 
I know from experience that a strong feeling of trust must be established 
prior to having these high potential spot's and methods shared with others. I am very willing to share some of the places I fish on Erie on this public forum but not all of them, especially the less obvious small area that can be counted on to produce when the bite is off on the high profile places. These places never are posted on this site or anywhere else but are shared with trusted friends. Call me selfish if you may but my friends call me smart. 
Yes, someone taught me how to fish (Dad was a GREAT TEACHER) and also taught me when to know to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

DanAdelman said:


> I am sure someone along the way helped you with fishing whether it was family, friend or just a random fisherman...and if they wouldn't of you lost interest and wouldn't be enjoying the good times that you are now... I myself have invested the majority of the last 4 years of my life fishing but have never been soo selfish to deny someone help... If you don't want to post some specific spot use that neat little PM feature and help the guy out...




http://www.stormpages.com/katchaser/

I think you'll find all the help you need.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I did learn a lot about fishing from mannnnnyyyy different places. I even learned some different techniques from this vary site, but it is still not a place to ruin someones fishing spots.


I also sent Zcat a PM on my knowledge of his area in regards to fishing and putting his child on the fish. I truely hope that it helps.

As for the argument that there are less licenses purchased each year, that is fine by me. This is a personal opinion, but I am tired of sharing a resource with too many people who do not respect it and do not deserve the priviledge of using it. Yet that is another arguement that I do not feel like typing about. 

Good fishing to all
Rob


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey guys, amazing fish! I was wondering if you'd be willing to share what kind of bait you caught the fish with? I've never caught a flathead and would love to try. Thanks!


----------

